# Beginner needing advice



## J.Graham-H (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey guys and girls, my name is Graham if you didnt already figure that out.  I just recently started getting interrested in lifting weights to gain muscle mass and strength, and was wondering if any of you vets had any tips for a beginner.  I have a pretty average set up, dumbbells ranging from 8lb's to 35lb's, a bench for benchpress with a leg press, and more weight than I need for that. Here are my dimensions.

Age:     17
Weight: 135lb's
Height:  5'10+


Any tips would be great and if you need any more info just let me know. 
Thanks,

Graham


----------



## Machher (Jan 4, 2005)

tip #1

read the stickies, and articles on this website.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2005)

J.Graham-H welcome to IM!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 4, 2005)

Greetings and Salutations!!!

Welcome to IM


----------



## J.Graham-H (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome you guys.  This week I started working out using a plan my dad sort of made up for me.  I do everything in one day which I know is not that great of an idea but it's what I'v got.  I do:  Bench, quads;  curls, hams;  abs, shoulders(I don't remember the proper name).  Right now I'm doing 3 sets of 8, or as many as I can do, on pretty much everything.  Most of it I can do all sets eccept for bench.

Does anyone have any tips they can give to me?  I did this work out on Tuesday and it made me fairly sore so I took a break today (I also had a hard time finding some time to do it between lacrosse and school).  Im planning on figuring out some sort of split and doing it on Tuesday's, Thursday's and Saturday's, I'm just not sure how I should split it.  Any help is greatly appreciated,

Graham


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2005)

_Yeah, I don´t tip. 

Welcome to IM _


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 7, 2005)

start out with the basics to build your core strength. compund exercises like the bench, leg press even power clings.  then start splitting up your body when you build up your base. at 17 you should still be in high school, try taking your high school weight training class for some structure on how to get started. man at 5'10'' 135lbs your tall and skinny. eat lots of food with lots of protien. and dont bust your balls using heavier wieght before your ready exspecially without a spotter.  good luck


----------



## J.Graham-H (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for the tips bio, I wish my school were big enough for a weight training class, however my dad has the basics of lifting down. He's helping me with proper technique right now untill he gets the cast off of his arm, and by then I'll be ready for heavier weights. I think I'm eating what i need for now, we eat really healthfully around here. Breakfast is alright I guess, its usually muffins of some kind. Lunch is usually some kind of meat sandwich, and dinner is always some type of meat; grilled chicken, baked chicken, steak, fish; stuff like that, along with some type of veggies and water. I'm gonna try and get my hands on some type of protein shake pretty soon for when I work out.

The excercises I'v been doing right now are mostly bench, leg press, and curling. About once a week I do squats and just about every night I work my abs out. Right now I'm benching 3 sets of 8 at 105lbs reps. 3 sets of 8 at 100(its all I can fit on the leg press) on leg press. And I'm curling 3 sets of 8 at 30lbs. I drink plenty of water and I do plenty of cardio(lacrosse) as well. Any other tips? Thanks for all the help.

Graham


----------



## Gun-Ryo (Jan 9, 2005)

Work one muscle group IE: LEGS, ARMS, BACK, CHEST per day till they are tired.
your muscles grow when they rest, remember that


----------



## Gun-Ryo (Jan 9, 2005)

oh also, if your dad is helping you, do squats, at my house, in the very beginnning, i would put it on 95 pounds and do 50 squats, not the best, but the legs burned for miles afterwards


----------



## J.Graham-H (Jan 9, 2005)

Is it better to do a bunch of squats in a row, or sets?  Whenever I do them I do 3 sets of 8.  Should I try doing like 3 sets of 17?  Or possibly just keep going untill I cant take the burn in my legs??


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2005)

This forum is for new introductions only, please keep all questions in the appropriate forums, i.e. diet/nutrition, training and supplement. Thanks


----------

